# what could i put in a ten gallon for life



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i was thinking about emptying my 10 gallona nd adding its contents to my 37g. i was wondering what could i put in my empty ten athat would live there for life.

i want something interesting. no frogs. as in my opinion they aren't interesting.

thank you


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

C.D. said:


> i was thinking about emptying my 10 gallona nd adding its contents to my 37g. i was wondering what could i put in my empty ten athat would live there for life.
> 
> i want something interesting. no frogs. as in my opinion they aren't interesting.
> 
> ...


won't your puffer eat your guppys if you combine tanks?

One of my favorite fish of all time was a dojo loach. although they are not very attractive, they are so personable. I would think a 10 gal would be fine, but I had mine in a 30. They are friendly, he used to eat pellets outa my hands (kinda like oscars, but look somewhat like an eel) they are a scaleless fish. can go in a community tank. lots of fun


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

are u talkin about fish or reptiles? cause ur in the rep sec


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah i was talking about reptiles. . .

and i don't think the puffer will eat the guppies. they are as big as it is


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

C.D. said:


> yeah i was talking about reptiles. . .
> 
> and i don't think the puffer will eat the guppies. they are as big as it is
> [snapback]947518[/snapback]​


i dunno. puffers are badasses and they might eat he guppies


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Pac Man frog


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i was kinda not wanting a frog. becasue all they do is lay there.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Read up on leopard geckos. they make intresting pets and one can be comfortably housed in a ten gal
Burf's leo care sheet


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

most everything is just gonna lay there.

I have a golden gecko that does the same thing.

You could get a couple fire bellyed toads

they are pretty active


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

fence lizard maybe

baby turtle?

maybe like a ribbon snake, i suggest these things to everyone caus ei have them and there really cool


----------

